# cheap honey



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i just saw a local producer's honey for sale in a mennonite meat store for $7.50 for a 3 lb. jar. how in the world can you make money like that?


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

I buy raw honey from the mennonites. I pay $19.00 for a gallon and that price includes a LARGE glass jar. Sounds like you found a good price. (I thought mine was good. I don't know how to compare pounds to gallons though). I've seen how they do their operation. The guy that I buy from, does not have "hives" he has a "bee house", made out of cinder block. He keeps his bees and all of his equipment in there. Anyway... the bees seem to be really "gentle". He has 12 kids, this farmer, and his kids are always in and out of the bee house (even the baby in daipers), and no one gets stung. ??? There is a window paine out of the house that the bees fly in and out of. The house is about the size of a garage. He never wears bee keepers clothes at all. He just walks in. I didn't get a good look at his equipment, or whatever, but I think what he has is hand made, and a lot less expensive than what the "bee industry" sells. (which is not a positive, or negative assessment; just a fact). They just seem to do it "differently" than most commercial honey ventures. I can try to find out more when I go up next if you want?
Cindyc.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Cindyc, he is paying 28 dollars a gallon. A quart weighs 3 lb. A gal. weighs 12 lb. I get 10.00 a quart for mine, or 30 dollars for a gal.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i did not give all the information i guess. i have paid nothing as i have bought none. the honey is 3 lbs. but looks to fill a quart jar. it is produced by a guy i know who was going to place hives on my property to utilize my poplars but never did. he places hives here and there where he can i guess. i heard a rumor that he may not place hives this year, he may be having disease problems.

i know many things sell for cheap at the mennonite stores. we have several in my town. there are at least two country stores that sell similar products. they all seem to buy in bulk and resell. many of the products are the same products i buy in a grocery store but are bought and resold in bulk. 

it is just disappointing to see that now the mennonites are a just like any other corporate competition. they can undersell everyone. with honey for $2.50 per lb. and maple syrup for $6.75 a pint, how can the small local farmer compete? 

the honey guy is lucky to personally know the owners of those stores and place his honey there. i have seen his stuff in other local grocery stores but there are only about two of them and i know the owner of those stores. he is a good guy and willing to help the small producer but this guy could never place his product in a foodlion or giant food store. 

i guess it is a tough marketing one's wares everywheres, lol.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

What I buy is not from a store. He doesn't sell to stores. ...just to people. They do have a little store in the community, and some English use it, but as it is a horse-and-buggy, no electric community, most of the people who shop at the store live in the community (are mennonite). So you are right, they do sell a lot of the same stuff you can get at another store, but there is no other place for them to get those things. They are not trying to out-price the competition, they are trying to keep costs low for their community. It is part of their religious belief to not charge too much for what they sell. They feel it is taking advantage, and they only are supposed to charge according to their own costs and needs. I know not all communities are like this one (looks amish, but it isn't), but I can say they are not trying to "undercut" anyone in this case. They know they can get more, but feel it would be wrong to do so. 

In this case, this one Mennonite bee keeper in my area cannot supply enough honey to keep all the English bee keepers from selling theirs, so they don't mind him so much.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

my community is a bit different. right behind the meat store is a whole field full of townhouses. a mile away they are selling homes for $400,000 and up.
hopefully, this new market will support higher prices for produce and such.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Forgive me if I am intruding here, but what country do you live in where there are only 3 quarts in a gallon?
Ox


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> Forgive me if I am intruding here, but what country do you live in where there are only 3 quarts in a gallon?
> Ox



huh?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Did you ever hear of 10 cent each or 3 for a quarter?? Things are cheaper in volume.

I sell 5 gal. buckets for $125.00.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't feel bad, the chain grocery store by me was selling local honey in pt. jars for $3.99 retail. I thought that was bad until I went to the other chain in town and they had pure honey from a farm in Ohio for $2.99 a pt. jar.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We sell 7 oz in a crystal looking jar for $3.00. A 3 pound round sold for $9.00 last year and that may go up now that we have to get our honey house inspected, as well as having our well tested every year. Because the water is used to clean in the honey house. Ever try to explain to building inspectors Why you want a approved septic system for a pole barn.
Were looking at $10.00 for the 3 pounders and $28.00 for a gallon with a jar deposit.
 Al


----------

